
Humans Never Stopped Evolving (2016) - gwern
http://www.the-scientist.com/?articles.view/articleNo/46651/title/Humans-Never-Stopped-Evolving/
======
interfixus
I cannot even be bothered to read the article. _Of course_ we didn't stop
evolving - how on earth could we?

If someone claimed to possess evidence that we _did_ stop, _that_ is a paper I
should read with interest.

~~~
Udik
I think it is a popular misconception that human evolution is a thing of the
past. One reason for that is maybe that evolution has been explained as a
matter of premature deaths, more than of relative number of descendants. The
idea is sometimes articulated as "there are no predators anymore, and medicine
saves also those who would otherwise die of illness and accidents"\- but of
course the opposite is probably true, the fact that we're pretty much all fed
and cured is a major driver of evolution today. Another even more naive
misconception about evolution is tied to the idea of "mutants", individuals
possessing obvious and possibly extreme characteristics (and their notable
absence as a proof of the missing evolution); while in fact evolution is
mostly variation in the relative proportion of existing, very subtle
differences.

------
cronjobber
Now eagerly awaiting:

"Humans Once Actually Thought They Stopped Evolving (2216)"

------
eliben
Well, quite obviously unless you're genetically identical to your parents -
you have "evolved". Congratulations.

------
grondilu
Does it go on, though?

~~~
manmal
Maybe: There is this "disorder" called Marfan Syndrome where your limbs,
fingers etc become longer than usual. And it seems to help with physical and
Musical performance, e.g. Phelps is suspected of having it, Paganini had it,
and guitar virtuoso Paul Gilbert (who I'm very envious of) also does. Now the
question is, does superior athletic and musical performance lead to higher
reproduction? Also, Marfan's is linked with a risk of heart disease, so this
might hinder progress. It's definitely an experiment that evolution currently
performs.

~~~
kensai
Marfan Syndrome takes away much more than it gives. I think it's an
evolutionary advantage NOT to have it. It's a real disease.

~~~
m_fam_wa_k
The rules of evolution for humans have changed,ie, we are aware of it.

Erstwhile successful mating traits have chiefly been replaced by financial and
social status.

